# Don't lose the Rabbit Ears...



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

In Monty Python and the Holy Grail, our equine-challenged heroes come upon the Rabbit of Caerbannog, which appears to be an ordinary, harmless rabbit until it starts killing people.

With the transition to broadcast digital TV (DTV) in the U.S.  whenever its going to happen  outdated, obsolete rabbit ears indoor antennas are poised to become a viable threat to cable and satellite TV providers, especially as consumers become increasingly budget-conscious.

http://blogs.yankeegroup.com/2009/02/13/killer-rabbit-ears/


----------

